
ML: Google Play Books Introduces Bubble Zoom - varunvkrishnan
https://android.googleblog.com/2016/07/google-play-books-introduces-bubble-zoom.html
======
celticninja
Great idea and execution. I have an ipad2 that I use solely for reading comics
so would love to see this come to iOS. Android tablets have never really been
that good to me and I say that as an android phone user who gave up on iOS a
long time ago.

